# Elemental Sulphur how many lbs per 1000 sq/ft



## dreamweave12 (Jun 10, 2019)

I have a St Augustine lawn and I just received my soil test back and my PH in my lawn is 7.6. I found a local store that carries a 50# bag of elemental sulphur at 90%. How many lbs/1000 sq ft should I put down in one application? My lawn is approximately 9500 sq ft and I don't want to run any risk of burning my lawn (not sure if elemental does burn but I read Ammonium sulfate can burn) since we are in the mid 90's right now in Houston TX.

I have read that sulphur amendments should be applied in Spring/Fall so I just want to check if I should wait until cooler temps.

My thought was to split this 50# bag into 2 applications over a months time and then put another 50#s down in 6 months or next spring.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Pelletized or powdered?


----------



## dreamweave12 (Jun 10, 2019)

I am pretty sure it is pelletized.

I haven't picked up the bag yet, but it is Martin 90% Disper-Sul Pastille Water Degradable Sulfur (derived from elemental sulfur). It comes in a 50# bag

Here is the link:
http://martinmidstream.com/services/sulfur-services/martin-resources/plant-nutrient-sulfur-products/

Thanks for the help.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

https://garden.org/nga/calculators/index.php?type=sulfur


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

https://web.extension.illinois.edu/cfiv/homeowners/080818.html

Looks like 3.5 lbs per 1000 to get to 6.


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> https://web.extension.illinois.edu/cfiv/homeowners/080818.html
> 
> Looks like 3.5 lbs per 1000 to get to 6.


I believe that is 3.5lbs per hundred, so 35 pounds per k...


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

You're right, my bad


----------



## dreamweave12 (Jun 10, 2019)

Thanks SCGrassMan. Do you know if I run any risk in burning my lawn?

The Illinois article gives a much lower amount to the gardening calculator above. The calculator told me I needed 171 lbs of Sulphur to get my PH to 6.5-6.8.

I appreciate your help SCGrassMan.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I don't think using sulphur is going to correct soil pH overnight. I was told it is something that will take years.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

I went from an 8 to 7.2 in about a year in a half yay! It takes awhile.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I have 30K sqft of lawn and I put down 200# in spring and fall. This is my second year and went from 8.0 to 7.8 so for "me" its a slow ride...


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

ctrav said:


> I have 30K sqft of lawn and I put down 200# in spring and fall. This is my second year and went from 8.0 to 7.8 so for "me" its a slow ride...


The theme song for elemental sulfur.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > I have 30K sqft of lawn and I put down 200# in spring and fall. This is my second year and went from 8.0 to 7.8 so for "me" its a slow ride...
> ...


Awesome...now that's a song from back in the day!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

dreamweave12 said:


> Thanks SCGrassMan. Do you know if I run any risk in burning my lawn?
> 
> The Illinois article gives a much lower amount to the gardening calculator above. The calculator told me I needed 171 lbs of Sulphur to get my PH to 6.5-6.8.
> 
> I appreciate your help SCGrassMan.


Most welcome! Most of my yard was in the 6's, but the strip along my sidewalk was 7. I put down the pelletized stuff and watered the crap out of it, and had no issues. It's nice and green - more so than the rest of the yard, but I attribute that to the extra watering.

I don't think it changes the pH that rapidly or breaks down that quickly to cause issues.


----------

